# Chat without any messenger!!



## gowtham (Apr 8, 2007)

guys check this out!! u can chat in all popular chat networks without using any messenger!just visit *wwwl.meebo.com/index-en.html and type in ur ids. then click on sign on. u can sign in to multiple accounts at once too! the interface too is really really cool! enjoy! u can also create a direct button for it in opera. press CTRL+D and then on details. then on show in panel. click OK. now right click on the top panel and then on show personal panel. Enjoy!
If u find this useful, pls gimme reputation points!


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 8, 2007)

Puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrranaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa khabar.......
Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaathhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa vishayam.

FYI.... there is EMessenger.net too (well now.. it's EBuddy). More puuuuurrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa news. Inkaaa paaathaaaa news


----------



## Goten (Apr 8, 2007)

LOL.

OLDIES.

Peace~~~!


----------



## =CrAzYG33K= (Apr 8, 2007)

I guess there are lots of sites like that..
But yeah, ebuddy and meebo are my faves also! 
For an AIO IM try Trillian !


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 8, 2007)

mans it so stale...........

search before u post


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 8, 2007)

Trillian is good. It is a sw though... EBuddy & Meebo r websites...

This post is stale enuf to be reported for lockin. Any1 care to 
No hard feelings.. Gowtham.. u ought to search the forum first...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 8, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> Puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrranaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa khabar.......
> Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaathhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa vishayam.
> 
> FYI.... there is EMessenger.net too (well now.. it's EBuddy). More puuuuurrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa news. Inkaaa paaathaaaa news


par gowtham ke liye new hai.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 8, 2007)

very oldddddddddddd...
meebo and ebuddy are as old as dinosaurs...
btw trillian doesnt support gmail properly..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 8, 2007)

^^ But i have heard that dinasaurs used to live on earth some crore years back.Then how is it possible that ebuddy is from the same generation.


----------

